# Switching Epson 7800 to SubliM inks.



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm considering switching our Epson 7800 (which currently runs K3) to SubliM inks for all-over T sublimation. Would someone with experience in switching a printer over to SubliM be able to create a list of everything that I need or advise me on any common problems that may arise?

Aside from the obvious things like rolls of sub paper and the inks themselves, what do I need? 
A set of cleaning cartridges?
An ICC profile?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes, you will need a profile for the SubliM inks.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The SubliM is excellent.
By the book, you will need to flush with cleaning solution.
You will need a set of refill carts, a liter of pink cleaning
solution, SubliM ink (8 colors), sublimation paper (texprint)
ICC profile for the epson driver.

What are you going to be transferring to?
Have you done sublimation before?


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Conde_David said:


> The SubliM is excellent.
> By the book, you will need to flush with cleaning solution.


So _unofficially_... may I be able to get by with tossing in the new ink carts and simply running cleaning cycles until the lines are purged of the K3 ink? 



Conde_David said:


> You will need a set of refill carts, a liter of pink cleaning solution, SubliM ink (8 colors), sublimation paper (texprint), ICC profile for the epson driver.


OK. About how much should that run me if I purchase it all at once?



Conde_David said:


> What are you going to be transferring to?


Mainly Vapor Apparel Ts, polos, etc. although I am interested in getting into the tiled murals too.



Conde_David said:


> Have you done sublimation before?


Yeah, we currently run a small printer for T-shirts but the limited size has become too restrictive for the designs that we want to do (and the ink costs for the small Epsons are ridiculous).

I've also done license plate frames and mugs in the past...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Cleaning solution is almost free.
You should do it by the book.


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

I would like to thank all of the folks at Conde for helping me with this.

Our Sublim inkset is expected to arrive tomorrow afternoon. I have to say that I am rather excited about this upgrade.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## 8th Day (Jan 16, 2009)

Okay, my SubliM set arrived...

Do I fill the carts with cleaning fluid before inserting them or is it fine to load them empty and fill them in the machine? Also, about how much cleaning solution would you suggest that I fill each cart with?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

About 100ml per cart.
Maybe call me first to discuss each step.
251-639-4202


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me what the dye sublimation paper that work great for epson 7800? and where i can buy it . Thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What are you going to transfer to?


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

i want to transfer to fabric ( polyester fabric ) for the jersey . Thanks


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Use jetcol or texprint.
Must have correct profiles for either.


----------



## danny95133 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for your help . I do appreciate .


----------



## imknight (Oct 20, 2012)

I know this is a very old post, just wondering if you had success doing this, i have a 7800 sat here doing nothing so was thinking of doing the same thing, as im now getting to the stage where my A3 sub printer is causing me limitations.

Im in the UK and no supplier over here seems to be being helpful to provide me information - they just trying to sell me a new 7890


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

As long as the heads are firing properly you shouldn't have any issues. The OEM ink and sub inks are fine compatibility-wise. Unlikely you'll be able to receive any sort of warranty however. The 7800 is a great printer and as long as it's functioning properly, there is no need to upgrade unless you need the additional speed.
You can buy bulk carts/chips from a ton of places on the web and ink as well. If you can profile yourself, even better, but any of the reputable companies have plenty of profiles to use.


----------

